# Calling V Box/Draggy owners



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Guys need some data, im after 100-200 kmh times of 4.25 cars to compare with some we have just mapped.


----------



## Rob S. (Nov 4, 2016)

I dont know exact time anymore but it was around 6.5 sec iirc.

Now with EFR6758 its at 5.9 sec. But im having another tuner to dial it in better. I want to get a 4.99 sec or lower.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Rob S. said:


> I dont know exact time anymore but it was around 6.5 sec iirc.
> 
> Now with EFR6758 its at 5.9 sec. But im having another tuner to dial it in better. I want to get a 4.99 sec or lower.


Great, thanks, this car was 5.8 so hes happy !!!!


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Rob S. said:


> I dont know exact time anymore but it was around 6.5 sec iirc.
> 
> Now with EFR6758 its at 5.9 sec. But im having another tuner to dial it in better. I want to get a 4.99 sec or lower.


Keep us posted with how you get on?


----------



## mattl1983 (Jul 18, 2008)

dudersvr said:


> Great, thanks, this car was 5.8 so hes happy !!!!


Wow - 5.8 from stage 4.25? 

I'm about to have a stage 4.25 conversion done and was recently looking into 100-200 times but couldn't find that much on youtube etc.


----------



## Rob S. (Nov 4, 2016)

mattl1983 said:


> dudersvr said:
> 
> 
> > Great, thanks, this car was 5.8 so hes happy !!!!
> ...


5.8 will be some record or not far from it i think. Must be at 700+ bhp to do it that fast.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Rob S. said:


> 5.8 will be some record or not far from it i think. Must be at 700+ bhp to do it that fast.


We need to fix the graphics on the R35 Vbox Results (0-60mph & 0-100mph etc) + Drag records! thread.

Great result, would love to see where that sits in the overall league table.

.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> Great, thanks, this car was 5.8 so hes happy !!!!


That's a great time, my car done 5.8 with efr7163 with ecutek running 915bhp . 1.7 60ft and 10.5 quarter so you have build a stage 4.25 monster.


----------



## Rob S. (Nov 4, 2016)

motors said:


> dudersvr said:
> 
> 
> > Great, thanks, this car was 5.8 so hes happy !!!!
> ...


Should be a lot faster with 915bhp or am i wrong? In usa fbo e85 stock turbo cars go very low 10s with around 700bhp. What was your trap speed?

100-200 should also be below 5 seconds with 900+ bhp.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Rob S. said:


> Should be a lot faster with 915bhp or am i wrong? In usa fbo e85 stock turbo cars go very low 10s with around 700bhp. What was your trap speed?
> 
> 100-200 should also be below 5 seconds with 900+ bhp.


138mph that was over a year ago. big difference now with syvecs, up rated fuel pumps, rails and race intercooler


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Rob S. said:


> 5.8 will be some record or not far from it i think. Must be at 700+ bhp to do it that fast.


Bang on 700 corrected, go to the top of the class


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Rob S. said:


> Should be a lot faster with 915bhp or am i wrong? In usa fbo e85 stock turbo cars go very low 10s with around 700bhp. What was your trap speed?
> 
> 100-200 should also be below 5 seconds with 900+ bhp.


Buzzs car was 3.1 100-200kmh I think, my stage 4.5 did 5.1, most 4.25 do 6.5 or near.
This car did 3 10.5 runs on the road on vbox @ 134mph
Same dyno session we managed 680 hp out of car with only Y pipe and air intakes (and the air intakes arent needed) all stock apart from that DBA car


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

dudersvr said:


> Buzzs car was 3.1 100-200kmh I think, my stage 4.5 did 5.1, most 4.25 do 6.5 or near.
> This car did 3 10.5 runs on the road on vbox @ 134mph
> Same dyno session we managed 680 hp out of car with only Y pipe and air intakes (and the air intakes arent needed) all stock apart from that DBA car


Really good times there. I have been looking at 100 to 200kph times to try and gauge where my car was at. Still getting the hang of it and some further fine tuning but knocked out a 4.6 sec the other day which seemed ok. If I can pull that down to 4.2 or lower I would be over the moon.

I still cant quite comprehend how Buzz's car ran that quick unless it was massively downhill. incredible times and power.



As an aside, Adam has kindly pasted in the tables from the 0-60 and 0-100 plus drag times thread. Although sadly 100 - 200kph wasn't the in thing then so doesn't look like those times are recorded.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> Really good times there. I have been looking at 100 to 200kph times to try and gauge where my car was at. Still getting the hang of it and some further fine tuning but knocked out a 4.6 sec the other day which seemed ok. If I can pull that down to 4.2 or lower I would be over the moon.
> 
> I still cant quite comprehend how Buzz's car ran that quick unless it was massively downhill. incredible times and power.
> 
> ...


Buzzs car was running loads of power, trapping @ 157 on 888 in 9.2 secs spinning most of the way and hit I think 198 in a KM


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

gtr mart said:


> Still getting the hang of it and some further fine tuning but knocked out a 4.6 sec the other day which seemed ok.


Have you had your car on the dyno again?

Be interested in the power you are running now to get to 4.6 secong 100 - 200kph?

Cheers

Hugh

.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Hugh Keir – PTSYS said:


> Have you had your car on the dyno again?
> 
> Be interested in the power you are running now to get to 4.6 secong 100 - 200kph?
> 
> ...



Not been on the dyno since. Power should still be around 1050bhp / 700lbs flat. I can rev to 8500 rpm so I think I'm able to cover most, or all of that speed range in 3rd.

Did you expect more or less? (power / time)


----------



## Rob S. (Nov 4, 2016)

I just did a 4.9 seconds last night. Stock block EFR6758. Car made 750whp on the dyno monday. Will go back next week to map it to 800 or a hair over 800whp. Hoping to get my 100-200 time to 4.7-4.8.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

gtr mart said:


> Not been on the dyno since. Power should still be around 1050bhp / 700lbs flat. I can rev to 8500 rpm so I think I'm able to cover most, or all of that speed range in 3rd.
> 
> Did you expect more or less? (power / time)


Looking at one of my Syvecs logs from a 1/4 mile run at TOTB this year, I show 4.453 seconds to go from 100kph to 200kph, this starts at 6600RPM in second gear and finishes at 7150RPM in 4th.

I have a Litchfield 7163 turbo kit on my car and have been thinking of what I might next do to the engine.

The compressor wheel mod to your turbos flows 64lbs air compared to 60lbs air on my turbos.

I quite like the idea of a 4.1 litre conversion, but I don't think the turbos can flow enough at the top end to properly support a 4.1, so for me the big dilemma is whether to go down the same route on your turbos and stay at 3.8 litres or not.

.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Hugh Keir – PTSYS said:


> Looking at one of my Syvecs logs from a 1/4 mile run at TOTB this year, I show 4.453 seconds to go from 100kph to 200kph, this starts at 6600RPM in second gear and finishes at 7150RPM in 4th.
> 
> I have a Litchfield 7163 turbo kit on my car and have been thinking of what I might next do to the engine.
> 
> ...



Do you have a dyno plot Hugh?

I agree, the 7163 nor 7663 will support the stroker, or atleast won't compliment a higher rev limit. Rocky ran 7663 on a 4 or 4.1 litre stroker and he said they ran out of steam at anything higher than 7500rpm.

On 3.8 they work really well and very much suit a higher rev limit. The car would have made more power than asked (700lbs) at 8000rpm too (It jumped to 730lbs with just a minor tweak).

What I would say is they are great on the 3.8 but requires a higher rev limit and probably ported and polished heads. You are welcome to try mine but I'm not expecting to do any events until next year now.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

gtr_mart,

I only have a work in progress Dyno plot.

The car made 842 Wheel HP at 6700 RPM on a Dynojet rolling road with pump fuel.

Maximum wheel torque was 692ftlbs at 6100 RPM ~ 680ftlbs by 4200 RPM.

The above was on a Greddy manifold with ID2000 injectors.

I also have an HKS manifold with 12 injectors to try to see how it compares, not particularly chasing any more power, but would like to optimise what I have.

.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Hugh Keir – PTSYS said:


> Looking at one of my Syvecs logs from a 1/4 mile run at TOTB this year, I show 4.453 seconds to go from 100kph to 200kph, this starts at 6600RPM in second gear and finishes at 7150RPM in 4th.
> 
> I have a Litchfield 7163 turbo kit on my car and have been thinking of what I might next do to the engine.
> 
> ...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

motors said:


> Hugh Keir – PTSYS said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at one of my Syvecs logs from a 1/4 mile run at TOTB this year, I show 4.453 seconds to go from 100kph to 200kph, this starts at 6600RPM in second gear and finishes at 7150RPM in 4th.
> ...


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

dudersvr said:


> motors said:
> 
> 
> > Fastest 100-200kmh, 60-130 etc are not done from the middle of a run more by using rolling launch control
> ...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Hugh Keir – PTSYS said:


> dudersvr said:
> 
> 
> > Never done a rolling launch.
> ...


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> Hugh Keir – PTSYS said:
> 
> 
> > Im not sure Hugh but the yanks seem to have it down to an art form as a lot of forums have lists of fastest members and even a few 1/1000 can mean places, but sometimes its quicker to start say in 3rd where going up the box means it starts in 2nd, same as theyt say for a Vmax event dont launch just drive off the line.
> ...


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

motors said:


> When they are racing 100-200 kph as it***8217;s a rolling start with rolling launch will give the best times got that type of race. Unless they are building up to max boost for the launch can***8217;t see how a quarter mile time with 100-200 kph time extracted will not be faster as car can be on max boost, boost can be reduced below 100 kph to ensure grip, then build up to ensure max boost for 100kph on quarter mole


Can see how you would want max boost for a rolling launch Derek.

Hardest part for our cars is where could you do that safely, even in 3rd gear, it is pretty wild after a few short seconds!!!!


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Come on lads


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> Come on lads


That’s a fast car it’s in a different league


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

terry lloyd said:


> Come on lads



What's that on Terry? 

I think I may need to check I haven't got something big stuck under my accelerator pedal :chuckle:


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> What's that on Terry?
> 
> I think I may need to check I haven't got something big stuck under my accelerator pedal :chuckle:


Ha. i bet its mental as it is mate , good to hear it all came together in the end . Time is from a tuners car on the new platform i am using,its a Mitsubishi colt with evo running gear.He was just taking the piss out of the dire Bmw vbox times


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

terry lloyd said:


> Come on lads


Nah this is far quicker, I have it as 60mph-130mph 2 secs


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Any one got 1/4 mile and 1/2 terminal speeds from a run. Interested to know what a 1/2 terminal speed would be with 140-145 1/4 terminal


----------

